# [Please Help] Battery Issues - Wakelocks w/ Helpful Data



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

I know, I know. There are probably a *ton *of threads about poor battery life and people complaining about their battery.

_*I promise, I am not here to complain!*_ I am hoping to get some help regarding certain wakelocks that I have been monitoring. My current setup is AOKP b32 (with the included faux123 kernel). Please check out my screenshots (IMGUR Album) from CPUSpy and BetterBatteryStats... or see the inline screenshots below!

*CPUSpy:*



*Better Battery Stats - Other*



*Better Battery Stats - Partial Wakelocks*



*Better Battery Stats - Kernel Wakelocks*



*Better Battery Stats - Alarms*



Thank you RootzWiki for your help investigating this issue. I would love to eliminate the _"Network Location" _wakelocks.


----------



## tlspatt (Nov 26, 2011)

You mean the passive and active connections? Isn't that roughly equal to your screen on time? If that's the problem you could try disabling the Google location finders under Location in Settings. Otherwise it's just cause your actually using your phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Seems light flow is ripping you up as well.
But Maps causes a lot of people problems. The recommended fix is, unfortunately, freezing maps.


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

tlspatt said:


> Seems light flow is ripping you up as well.
> But Maps causes a lot of people problems. The recommended fix is, unfortunately, freezing maps.


Yeah, I noticed that Lite Flow had a ton of alarms (probably because I left my device pocketed during meetings the entire morning and the LED notification was an _"alarm" _on the device for that whole time since I did not check any notifications). It is really sad that the only fix for these Google Maps bugs seems to be freezing the app. I really love to have the ability to use Google Maps to look up phone numbers and directions as needed... I just do not understand why it would be causing so many wakelocks!


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

For maps, also try going to settings->location services and unchecked everything, see if the maps wakelock goes away.

I think you might be able to get by with just disabling the first one, but it doesn't hurt to make broad strokes in the first pass.

Also for future reference, if you go to menu->more in better battery stats there's an option to dump to a log file that is pretty handy for looking for opinions and help from your stats. Especially with alarms, you get more info if you tap on them (breaks down into named requests by that service), but the log just shows all of these plainly.


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

Joesyr said:


> For maps, also try going to settings->location services and unchecked everything, see if the maps wakelock goes away.
> 
> I think you might be able to get by with just disabling the first one, but it doesn't hurt to make broad strokes in the first pass.
> 
> Also for future reference, if you go to menu->more in better battery stats there's an option to dump to a log file that is pretty handy for looking for opinions and help from your stats. Especially with alarms, you get more info if you tap on them (breaks down into named requests by that service), but the log just shows all of these plainly.


Okay, I will give that a try! I definitely do not want to disable GPS (or all of the location services) because I like to have the ability to quickly and easily look up info on Google Maps and Navigation.


----------

